# Not soap making but how do you make big bars from small ones



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Long story for a short question. My wifeâs job requires her to spend many nights a year in motels. She only uses the little bars of soap once which leaves a fairly good sized piece of soap so she brings them home. We keep them in a bowl in the bathroom but itâs a pain to use them because they get so small so fast. Now the question.

How can I make a big bar out of several small ones? I tried chopping some up, soaking them in water then putting the result into a tuna can to dry. I was disappointing with the results.


----------



## springledge (May 2, 2007)

You might try grating the bars and adding a little water and slowly melting them in a double boiler or a pan with a pan of water underneath. Add as little water as possible. 

I usually grate the soap and add a little water, mix and let that sit overnight....it makes melting much easier. When they have melted, just pour in a mold that is flexible so you can get it out easier..those silicone muffin pans are perfect for this. Also, you might spray just a little cooking oil...very little...in the mold to make extraction easier.

This works with homemade soap...I am not sure how well it will work with the commercial soaps.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can also soak them all in a little hot water, work some lather from each one, and stick them together.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

What Springledge suggested will work for hotel soaps. You can look online for rebatch recipes, too, if you like. 

You could also put the small bars into a bag made of netting. (maybe something like the net scrubbies they sell for bathing). Hang it in the shower, and you have a sort of "soap on a rope" thing complete with it's own washrag.


----------

